# Fishing Buck Pond?



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wondering if Buck Pond off of Hwy 87 is any good for bass fishing, and what you have to do to be able to fish there?


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Never had any luck there. You need a Eglin fishing permit, you can get at Jackson Guard in Niceville.


----------

